# Wobbler Marke Eigenbau



## sebastian (28. August 2003)

Ich will mir selber einen Wobbler baun und habe auch schon ein tolles Buch darüber gelesen nur weis ich nicht welche Schutzbehandlung ich bei einem Zanderwobbler nehmen soll. Im Buch steht Leinöl/Terpentin aber der Wobbler muss nicht so viel aushalten nur gelegtentlich einen Zanderbiss.
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## marioschreiber (28. August 2003)

Ich denke doch das das Leinöl eher das Holz vor dem eindringen von Wasser als vor den Zähnen der Zander schützen soll!
Was nützt Dir ein in mühevoller Handarbeit gefertigter Wobbler wenn er mit der Zeit aufquillt und reisst?


----------



## digerko (28. August 2003)

Ein Überzug aus Epoxid bzw. ein Schutzfilm aus der Sprühdose von Bahr wird von mir verwandt. ansonsten gilt, was Mario geschreben hat.


----------



## Franky (28. August 2003)

Ich hab zwar noch nicht selbst gebaut (NOCH NICHT!), aber son büschen konnte ich mal auch nachlesen...
Leinöl (Firnis) dient nur zum Schließen der Poren und kommt so ziemlich als letzter Schritt dran - vor dem grundieren, Lackieren und Versiegeln (mit 2-K-Epoxy-Lack). Der Wobbler muss eben viel mehr aushalten, als nur mal den Biss eines Räubers... Wasser, Stein, Brückenpfeiler, Bäume... 
In den Dingern steckt wirklich viel Mühe und Arbeit, so dass es wirklich zu schade wäre, den Wobbler nach einem Fisch in die Tonne zu kloppen.


----------



## til (29. August 2003)

Das behandeln mit Leinöl dient schon auch dem Schutz vor Fischbissen, resp deren Folgen. Und zwar durchlöchern die Fische (vor allem Hechte) die meisten Lackierungen bis aufs Holz. Wenn dieses nun ordentlich mit Öl vorbehandelt wurde, saugt es sich nicht gleich voll Wasser. Sonst bräuchte man ja, wenn man ordentlich lackiert keine Leinöl Behandlung zu machen.


----------



## sebastian (29. August 2003)

Ich werds mit leinöl und terpentin Schutzbehandeln dann klebt ich staniol drauf und mal ein bischen mit Deckfarben und drüber kommt dann noch ein uhu 300 steht in dem tollen Buch.
Da ist auch eine Technik drinnen wo man den Wobbler befeuchtet abwischt und die feinen Holzspänen wegschleift mit feinem Sandpapier und das muss man 5  mal wiederholen. Und dann halt der tolle Kleber.

Weis jemand von euch wo ich in Wien Abachi Holz auftreiben kann ??????


----------



## sebastian (29. August 2003)

Mein erster soll ja ordentlich werden =)


----------



## Angeldust (10. September 2003)

Hi,

Hab mich zu dem Thema etwas im Internet umgeschaut und auf die Seite Köderbau.de gestoßen. Die bitten Sets zum Gießen von Woblern aus Harz an. Ich wiß nicht ob es einen Unterschied zwischen Harz und Plastik gibt, ich besitze aber nur Plastikwobler. Sind die z.B teureren Rappalas und so den aus Holz?

Hab jedenfalls vor mir für den Winter so ein Set zuzulegen und es mal zu probieren. Ich denke ist vom Preis her um einiges billiger, auch wenn man nicht unbedingt an die Klassiker rankommt.

Das selberschnitzen stell ich mir um einiges schwerer vor.

Was haltet ihr so davon?


----------



## The_Duke (10. September 2003)

@Sebastian

Abachi-Holz wird viel im Saunabau (Inneneinrichtung) verwendet.
Liegen, Bänke usw. werden daraus hergestellt.

Irgendwo in Wien findest du bestimmt ne Firma. die Saunas baut.
Wenn du dort freundlich nachfragst, kannst du bestimmt das eine oder andere Stück Abfallholz ergattern!

Viel Glück!


----------



## muddyliz (10. September 2003)

@ Angeldust:
Ich baue meine Wobbler nur aus Holz (neuerdings nur noch aus Eichenholz von einem alten Weinfass).
Ausgesägt wird mit der Bandsäge, die Form schleife ich mit der Flex (40er Schmirgelpapier-Scheibe) grob vor und dann von Hand (220er Schmirgelpapier) nochmals kurz nach. Das ist zwar eine staubige Angelegenheit (Mundschutz und Ohrenschützer tragen), dauert aber zusammen pro Wobbler nur ca. 5-8 Minuten (je nach Größe).
Wenn du dich mal umhörst, wirst du immer wieder hören, dass alte Wobbler mit Gebrauchsspuren oft besser fangen als nagelneue. Weshalb sollte dann der selbst gebaute Wobbler glatt wie ein Kinderpopo sein?
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## fishboy (10. September 2003)

@muddyliz kannste mal einen selbst gebauten wobbler hier reinstellen (bild)?


----------



## Angeldust (10. September 2003)

Liegt der Vorteil von Holz mehr in der Halbarkeit oder in der Beweglichkeit oder Fängigkeit. Hab gesehen das man die gegossenen nach bedarf z.b mit Rasselkugeln oder Gewichten füllen kann, das stell ich mir bei Holz schwer vor, oder?


----------



## muddyliz (11. September 2003)

*Dann leg' ich mal los*

Wobbler Nr. 1:
Aus Eichenholz, ohne Bleieinlage.
Interessant an diesem Wobbler ist, dass er nicht mit dem Hinterteil wackelt sondern mit dem Rücken seitlich stark ausschlägt. Sieht aus, als ob ein Aal ankäme. Da kein Blei drin ist läuft er knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche bis max. 1/2 m Tiefe. Kurbelst du schneller ein, so bricht er seitlich aus.
Also ein typischer Hochläufer der sich langsam führen lässt.


----------



## muddyliz (11. September 2003)

Wobbler Nr. 2:
Ein abgewandelter Bananenwobbler. Läuft sehr gut. Kannst du ab ca. 5 cm in jeder Länge herstellen. Dort wo der Pfeil ist musst du von unten ein Loch bohren, ein Rundblei reinklopfen und mit Holzkitt verschließen.


----------



## muddyliz (11. September 2003)

Wobbler Nr. 3:
Ein zweiteiliger Wobbler aus Fichtenholz. Der Schwanz wackelt seitlich hin und her. Mit Bleieinlage (Pfeile). Falls das Schwanzteil zu viel Auftrieb hat kannst du dort mittig auch noch ein Blei einarbeiten.


----------



## muddyliz (11. September 2003)

Wobbler Nr. 4:
Aus Eichen- oder Fichtenholz. Je nach Gewicht des Holzes musst du vorn (Pfeil) mehr oder weniger Blei einbauen. Größe kann beliebig gewählt werden. Läuft sehr gut, geht schnell runter und man spart Haken.


----------



## muddyliz (11. September 2003)

Wobbler Nr. 5:
Typischer Bananenwobbler. Bei dieser Form kannst du nichts falsch machen, die laufen immer !!! Aus Fichtenholz mit Bleieinlage (Pfeil).


----------



## muddyliz (11. September 2003)

Wobbler Nr. 6:
Ein kleiner Wobbler in abgewandelter Bananenform. Schwänzelt wie wild. Aus Fichtenholz ohne Bleieinlage. Wenn du ihn größer baust, musst du natürlich vorn etwas Blei einbauen.


----------



## muddyliz (11. September 2003)

Wobbler Nr. 7:
Meine "Erfindung", der Senkrechtstarter:
Eigentlich ein umgedrehter Bananenwobbler. Du musst so viel Blei einbauen (Pfeile), dass er gerade untergeht (im Wassereimer ausprobieren). Du lässt ihn absinken. Sobald du einkurbelst schießt er nach oben und durchbricht die Wasseroberfläche. Wenn du schneller einkurbelst läuft er komplett an der Oberfläche. Mit Absinken kannst du ihn ganz langsam führen. Ideal geeignet für Stellen, an denen Äste dicht unter der Oberfläche im Wasser liegen.


----------



## muddyliz (11. September 2003)

Generell gilt:
Die oberen Kanten nur leicht runden, die unteren Kante stark V-förmig wegnehmen.
Mehr dazu und noch weitere Modelle auf meiner HP http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/sonstige.htm
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## fishboy (12. September 2003)

stark, probier ich auch mal!


----------



## sebastian (21. September 2003)

Muddyliz der Bananenmann


----------



## schwedenfan83 (30. September 2003)

tauchschaufel kann man diesen verschluss von cola-dosen nehmen, wollt ich mal so als tip sagen

aber jetzt gibts ja dosenpfand


----------



## Bartel (30. September 2003)

Hi

Die besten Tauchschaufeln macht man immer noch aus alten CDs (z.B aus diesen Werbecds von AOL - nicht das Ihr jetzt eure Window CDs zerschnibbelt ). Die sind aus Makrolon und halten einiges aus 

Bartel


----------



## Tinsen (30. September 2003)

irgendwie ja ganz lustig eure wobbler :m 

aber lohnt sich ein eigenbau wirklich ???

sicherlich macht es spaß zu basteln wer zeit hat. und wenn das teil dann noch läuft und sogar ein fisch drauf geht ist es noch verdammt viel schöner.

aber ich persönlich würde doch eher wobbler aus dem laden nehmen.

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein eigenbau wobbler besser läuft als ein rapala und co.

oft gibt es doch wirklich gute angebote (habe neulich 15 cm große wobbler von ultimate für 2,99 € gekauft)

hier lohnt sich aus preisgründen doch sicherlich kein eigenbau.


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. September 2003)

Moin Moin #h,

nein Eigenbau lohnt sich sicherlich nicht. Es ist halt Spaß an der Freude an langen Abenden etwas Abachi- oder Balsaholz in die Hand zu nehmen, um etwas zu schnitzen, was so aussieht wie ein Wobbler. 

Eben kreativ zu sein, wenn man/ich die Vorfächer für's nächste Jahr fettich hat und sonst nur dumm rumlungern würde, sofern einem am Wasser zu kalt ist, oder sonst was.

Es ist einfach eine schöne Beschäftigung, deren Krönung vielleicht der Fang eines Räubers auf den Selbstbau ist.

Man/ich lernt dadurch sehr viel, worauf so zu achten ist, und wie man auch gekauften Billigwobblern ein besseres Laufverhalten einhauchen kann.

Schöheit bewerten nur wir Menschen/Angler, die "dem Dealer um die Ecke" dafür etwas Metall oder Papier geben. Die Fischkes werden durch Aktion und Krach im Wasser annimiert und sind sie es nicht, kannst du dein Teil in die Hand nehmen und etwas rumfeilen.

OH...hüstel... Bitte nix falsch verstehen.

Nur Windows 98/95 CD's würde ich auch nicht verwenden... der Abstürze wegen...


----------



## muddyliz (30. September 2003)

*praktische Erwägung oder Philosophie?*

Ob sich der Selbstbau lohnt?
Sicher, wenn du die Billigwobbler von A****i kaufst lohnt sich der Selbstbau nicht. Aber die fallen ja schon auseinander wenn man sie mal scharf ansieht.
Auch unter dem Aspekt, dass nicht jedes Modell, das du neu entwickelst und ausprobierst, gut läuft, lohnt sich der Selbstbau nicht, aber den kannst du ja einfach wieder auseinandernehmen und die Teile in das nächste Modell einbauen.
Wenn du aber in hängerträchtigem Gelände fischst, lohnt sich der Eigenbau schon. Da tut es nicht so weh wenn  man in 1-2 Stunden mal einige Wobbler versiebt. 
Vor allem bei den Großwobblern lohnt sich der Eigenbau, denn wenn du die Materialkosten eines selbstgebauten mit den Kosten eines gekauften vergleichst, ergeben sich enorme Unterschiede. Da werden teilweise Preise verlangt, dass man sich fragt, was daran so teuer sein könnte.
Bezüglich der Farbgebung sind dir natürlich auch keine Grenzen gesetzt und feine Muster kannst du z.B. mit einem Edding (wasserfest oder Lackstift) auftragen. Es gibt ja genug Vorbilder in Angelkatalogen und mit Edding geht es schneller als mit Airbrush.
Vor allem aber hab' ich halt meine Freude dran wenn das Ding läuft und zwar so wie ich es will und nicht so wie mir der Hersteller eines gekauften Wobblers das vorgibt. Nr. 7 z.B. kannst du extrem langsam führen, das schafft kein käuflicher Wobbler. Und wenn du dann noch damit fängst (letzte Woche z.B. einen pfündigen Döbel auf Nr. 6) hast du doppelte Freude.
Für mich ist das Rumexperimentieren eine Herausforderung (natürlich auch mit Misserfolgen), damit das Hirn nicht einschläft. Konsumieren kann Jeder.
Gruß muddyliz
PS: Wodi, wo bleibt das Tatütata zum Beitrag von Wedaufischer?


----------



## Fishbuster (2. Oktober 2003)

Deine Wobbler finde ich echt Spitze und es hat mir Spass gemacht alles darüber zu lesen. Diese Grüsse kommen von Fuerteventura. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren, wo ich noch mehr Zeit hatte, auch meine Schleppköder fürs Hochseefischen selbst gemacht. Ich meine die Köpfe, die "Fransen" hinterdran habe ich fertig gekauft.  Die haben alle recht gut gefangen weil sie besser "gespritzt" haben wie die teueren gekauften. Ausserdem hat das Ausprobieren u. Basteln daran, den grössten Spass gemacht. Ist jedem Sportfischer zu empfehlen. Petri Heil:l


----------



## muddyliz (3. Oktober 2003)

Der kleine rote Teufel hat heute wieder zugeschlagen.
(Nur mal zur Information, dass man auch mit selbstgebauten Wobblern fängt.)
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## sebastian (4. Oktober 2003)

Mein Papa sagt auch ich soll mir doch einfach einen Wobbler kaufen aber eigentlich find ich selbermachen besser, macht einfach Spass


----------



## Bienzli (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*



sebastian schrieb:


> Ich will mir selber einen Wobbler baun und habe auch schon ein tolles Buch darüber gelesen nur weis ich nicht welche Schutzbehandlung ich bei einem Zanderwobbler nehmen soll. Im Buch steht Leinöl/Terpentin aber der Wobbler muss nicht so viel aushalten nur gelegtentlich einen Zanderbiss.
> Was meint ihr ?


 
Hoi sebastian
welche schlaue Buch hast du da? Fals es von Hans Nordin ist oder auchnicht, kannst du mir bestimmt verrate wo du das her hast (Verlag). viele grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Bienzli (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

Wenn du dich mal umhörst, wirst du immer wieder hören, dass alte Wobbler mit Gebrauchsspuren oft besser fangen als nagelneue. Weshalb sollte dann der selbst gebaute Wobbler glatt wie ein Kinderpopo sein?
Gruß muddyliz[/quote]

welche Lacke verwendest du und mit welcher Reihenfolge streichst du deine Wobbler an? Gruss Adi


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

Hi,

Ich habe das Buch von Hans Nordin auch und kann es nur empfehlen.

Müller Rüschlikon
ISBN 3-275-01309-2

Kam bei Ebay inkl. Versand 15€.

Grüße JK


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

hi jkc,
so sieht man sich mit dem gleichen buch (habe es mir bei ebay für 16€ bestellt)

ich hoffe es komt bald, und dass ich bald anfangen kann wobbler zu bauen.


----------



## jkc (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

Jo! Schätze mal, dass Du es genauso 3 2 1 inhalieren wirst wie ich es getan habe. 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit JK


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

hallo zusammen,
Hier  habe ich euch mal einen super link zum bau von wobblern. ist echt super erklärt! schauts euch doch selber an


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

Und falls Fragen sind immer dene holle zu der Anleitung fragen ^^ http://haugkilures3.twoday.net/


----------



## strawinski (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

also mal zu frage, ob es sich lohne....wenn ich bedenke, das ein guter (was immer man damit meint) wobbler 12€ kostet und wie schnell man den versenkt..tja und wie oft man den kopieren kann und welchen kosten, dann lohnt es sich immens......also mit kunstharz, meine ich natürlich.....


----------



## cHHristian (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

http://www.jbaitz.de/index.php

guck mal da rein, die dinger sehen besser aus, als aus dem laden und sind alle eigenbau.


----------



## strawinski (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

echt ne super seite, ich bin gerade auf http://buse.alfahosting.org/V1/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=66 da wird alles genau erklärt...auch nicht schlecht für den wobblerheimwerker


----------



## ...brummel... (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

hab da ma ne frage
kann ich auch holz von euro-palteten nehmen um mir nen wobbler zu bauen????


----------



## peterpanik (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*



...brummel... schrieb:


> hab da ma ne frage
> kann ich auch holz von euro-palteten nehmen um mir nen wobbler zu bauen????



hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132
wäre deine frage sicher besser aufgehoben!


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*



...brummel... schrieb:


> hab da ma ne frage
> kann ich auch holz von euro-palteten nehmen um mir nen wobbler zu bauen????


 

Gehe 'mal in den genannten Thread , ........ansonsten kann ich dir sagen , das das Holz dafür geht , aber bestimmt nicht erste Wahl ist und du unter Umständen nicht lange Freude an deinen Wobbels haben wirst .

Es hat eine mindere Qualität und reißt leicht , ......selbst gehobelte und astfreie Kiefernleisten sind nicht das absolute Optimum(obwohl besser als Paletten,-oder Bauholz) ,..... es gibt bessere Holzsorten zum Wobblerbau .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## MIG 29 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

Hallo, Jungs. Ich hab alles gelesen. Und kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum macht Ihr so viel sorgen.

ich habe so ca. vor 1 Jahr, mit Wobbler, Twitchbaits, jerkbaits anzufangen zu bauen. Hab noch nie mit Terpentin Öl oder so ähnliches meine Köder geschmiert. Baue Köder aus Balsa-Abachi-Kieferholz. Schnitze zu recht, dann passende Farbe, dann 2 schichten Epoxydkleber(Epoxydharz+Härter). Damit gefangen habe auch schon, sogar 90-er Hecht--auf diesem Twitchbait(Nachbau von Hybrida B1) waren nur Paar Kratzer zu sehen, sonst nichts(durchgebissen hat der Hecht schon gar nicht). Durch den Epoxydkleber wird der Köder so hart wie Stein.


----------



## MIG 29 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

habe auch so einen Buch von Hans Nordin, aber das hat mich nicht weiter gebracht. Ich habe gehofft das wären aktuelle Köder im Buch. Hier Paar Twitchbaits, von mir:


----------



## stefano89 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

Im oben benannten Thread "Wobbler aus Besenstil " biste richtig, hier nicht! Hier wirste wenige Antworten bekommen, in dem anderen Thread geistern mehr verrückte Wobblerbauer ihr Unwesen |supergri
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MIG 29 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

Sorry, wollte nicht belästigen.(verrückt bin ich nicht). Wollte nur Paar Tipps geben.


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*



MIG 29 schrieb:


> Sorry, wollte nicht belästigen.(verrückt bin ich nicht). Wollte nur Paar Tipps geben.



Was ist dir über die Leber gelaufen? #c


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

danke Leute richtige adresse


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*



MIG 29 schrieb:


> habe auch so einen Buch von Hans Nordin, aber das hat mich nicht weiter gebracht. Ich habe gehofft das wären aktuelle Köder im Buch. Hier Paar Twitchbaits, von mir:


 
Kenne deine Köder von BA , .........aber hier bis'te im "Besenstiel"- Thread richtig:m!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

Schöne twitchbaits



respekt


----------



## zanderfreak14 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler Marke Eigenbau*

Als Holz geht so einiges z.B. Esche ist ganz gut, hat nicht so viel Auftrieb.
Viel Auftrieb hat Linde und lässt sich gut bearbeiten. Ist aber nicht so stabil.


----------

